# Hydrotherapy Prop Build Video / Tutorial



## MadCityHaunt (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi guys. I was able to put together a build video for my Hydrotherapy Prop to help answer some of the questions that people had about it.

Since the build was a bit complex it's not a straight up tutorial, but it should help answer some questions about the build process, steps involved and the techniques I used.

I will try my best to answer any additional questions people have about the build or prop so they can build their own version or similar style mad scientist props.

Thanks!! :jol:

Hydrotherapy Prop Build Video & Tutorial - MadCity Haunt


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

WOW! Beautiful, both lit and just standing free. Fantastic job.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

Really wonderful prop and tutorial. I've cast many things for my wargaming hobby, but always forget about using cast items when I build props. And that hot wire is genius. I can see how you built it from the video, but what brand is the actual power unit?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

One of the best "how-to" vids yet. Great prop, looks professional and also unique. Thanks for posting and great tips on painting and bolt molds. Happy Haunting!


----------

